# Logger logt mehrmals



## Pagestylist (26. Aug 2010)

Hallöchen

ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar habe ich eine simple WebApp und auf der Seite xy möchte ich über eine List iterieren like this.

```
<c:forEach var="news" items="${newsController.newsList}">
            <h:outputText value="${news.subject}" /><br />
             ...
            <hr />
        </c:forEach>
```
Dies funktioniert auch wunderbar.

Die Methode:


```
public List<News> getNewsList() {
        LOGGER.info("News werden abgefragt.");
        // this.newsList wird im Konstruktor durch Hibernate befüllt. 
        return this.newsList;
    }
```



Im Log steht nun ca 20x News werden abgefragt. Woran kann das liegen? Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee.
Danke euch schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## megaflop (31. Aug 2010)

Ich nehme an du hast 20 Einträge in der Newslist.

Für jeden Eintrag muss halt auf der Liste .get(x) aufgerufen werden, dazu wird eine Referenz auf die Liste selber benötigt. Ich vermute, das diese Referenz (über deine Getter Methode, die eben 20x aufgerufen wir) geholt wird.


----------



## Pagestylist (31. Aug 2010)

Also es sind nicht so viele . Ich meine 5. DIe Vermitung hatte ich auch ich werde mal ein Paar löschen vielleicht wird es ja weniger.
Danke für den Tip


----------

